# Anyone made a wooden head?



## Chris_Pallet (17 Dec 2021)

My missis makes crochet hats for kids, so I'm looking to make her a hooden head to put them on. 
Obviously she has the polystyrene and plastic ones, but gives me a project to make one. 

I'm thinking either 
- one big block and carve 
Or
- layers cut on the bandsaw then stack together 

I haven't a clue, so if anyone has any ideas, suggestions or links would be much appreciated lol


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Dec 2021)

You can buy 3d jigsaw puzzles that are built in layers, im pretty sure I've seen a head shaped one in the past, would give you a good template to start from.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2021)

Cut a polystyrene one up and copy bread and butter layers as you would a model boat. 

Cheers James


----------



## Tris (18 Dec 2021)

Layers stacked together for me, I'd use James' suggestion, cutting the slices vertically front to back then rasp and sand to shape as I'm useless at carving.


----------



## Chrispy (18 Dec 2021)

My wife sometimes says I have a wooden head, but that's not much good to you either is it!


----------



## Bob Chapman (18 Dec 2021)

I once made a hat block for a milliner who specified that the wood could be anything so long as it was soft enough to stick pins in it. After a bit of research online I found that poplar is the usual choice (IIRC).


----------



## Sandyn (18 Dec 2021)

*Anyone made a wooden head?*

I was born with one, I'm sorted for life!


----------



## Sachakins (18 Dec 2021)

Scary title, thought is going to be a wooden toilet.


----------



## Eclaire (19 Dec 2021)

At Axminster last week one of their staff was making wooden heads to display their safety masks on. It was made of flat profiles from plywood about 5mm thick. Hard to describe but when we next visit I’ll try and take a photo. He was using one of their craft scroll saws.


----------



## oakmitre (29 Jan 2022)

If you don't want to cut one up.
You could decide what thickness you want each layer to be.
Then at each layer height, use ticking sticks, measure the same way you would fit carpet to the base of a toilet.


----------



## Ttrees (29 Jan 2022)

IIRC Mike Painter used to have a dvd or book called carving the human head.
It was on the back of the old Axi mag.
You might find some more info if looking up his name.


----------



## MARK.B. (29 Jan 2022)

Cork sheets layered and shaped,not really wood or is it  easy to work and shape plus you get to stick pins in it


----------



## Chris_Pallet (22 Jun 2022)

Thanks again for your advice, I finally got round to making the head.

I used the layers technique
It took a lot longer than I anticipated lol

Lots of sanding!

Anyway here it is being modelled in action for my missis side hustle selling crochet hats (DM for further information)

Thank you once again for your support


----------



## heimlaga (12 Jul 2022)

Well done. Only missing a few minor details to make it a complete functional replica of the head of a certain mr. Medvedjev


----------

